# Anyone familiar with jack vom noricum



## AlexanderHodskins (Aug 7, 2018)

I’m new to the site and I’m sorry if it’s posted on wrong forum but I was researching my dogs pedigree and was hoping someone had some kind of knowledge on this sire. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I couldn't find a Jack v Noricum, but I did find a Jeck v. Noricum - Jeck vom Noricum


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Jeck was the grandfather of Ursus von Batu, the 2000 German sieger. But that was a LONG time ago. If this is indeed Jeck we're talking about, he would be too far back in the pedigree to have much influence.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

If it is Jeck, many showline dogs are incredibly backmassing on him.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The backmassing on Jeck is stronger than the backmassing on Fero...the dog did not have good hips....when 6 dogs in the 3rd and 4th generation are linebred on the same dog - that is backmassing and it can be strongly influential...even if the dog is in the 8th or 10 generation....

I came from being a student of Thoroughbred pedigrees and breeding...strong female families, long term programs over 10-12 or more generations, usingg "nicks" and identifying where issues originated are very much a part of looking at TB pedigrees....looking at a sales pedigree, the female side gets examined far more in depth than the male....the big prices go for horses with solid connections to production from female families.

That being said - it is nearly impossible to find showline dogs NOT backmassed on Jeck.


Lee


----------



## AlexanderHodskins (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes sunsilver that is in my Ryder’s pedigree just wanted to find out a little more thanks for the info. 

Wolfstraum- thanks for your insight. I’m amazed at your knowledge of pedigrees and gsd in general. Thanks so much for responding.


----------



## AlexanderHodskins (Aug 7, 2018)

His father is Chewbacca von gratterhoff I can’t figure out how to post the link. I have my dog neutered and have no intention or desire to breed him. I must admit I rushed into buying him and was overwhelmed with all the pedigree info. Just trying to get an idea of where he comes from. I was told German show lines.


----------



## AlexanderHodskins (Aug 7, 2018)

Here he is about a year ago with my daughter charlotte and my lovely wife Melanie


----------

